# Cat hit by car. Anyone had the same?



## Gypley (10 March 2014)

also in pet box  

We got a yard cat about a year ago to sort a rat problem. She's a "working cat", not a pet. Not cuddly or friendly. Just does her job in return for food. As such, my friend and I decided that if anything were to happen to her she would be PTS. I know this sounds very matter of fact and heartless, so I do apologise. As a result of deciding she would be PTS if she needed any serious medical attention we did not insure the cat (hindsight is a wonderful thing) and I'd advise anyone who has uninsured yard cats to get them insured. It's only £8pm and will certainly stop you having those "if only" thoughts should anything happen. 


Sunday she was hit by a car as I was leaving the yard. I took her straight to the vets who pushed and pulled her around, prodded and poked and was 75% happy that she hadn't broken anything as although a little wobbly, was weight bearing on both back legs. He suggested she stay in the clinic over night, on a drip and have X-rays in the morning to be sure. I refused due to cost and her being uninsured. He then advised to give her a chance and gave her a couple of injections and sent me home with some metacam to see if she improves (all to the tune of £80, which for Sunday out of hours I didn't think was too sad) 


If I were to go ahead with the X-rays and she had a break she would be PTS, if there's no break we would be doing the same as we are now with the metacam etc. 


so today I took her to work, say her on hot water bottles, syringed her fluids every hour and golly has she perked up! 
Shes still wobbly and reluctant to walk, but I don't blame her after being hit by a car ! 


My problem is now that I'm actually rather attached to the bloody thing and am debating going back for the X-rays. Has anyone ever had a cat go through X-rays and what sort of costs am I looking at? TIA


----------



## Amymay (10 March 2014)

We had three yard cats at a previous yard. They were very much yard cats, but they were also very well loved. If they needed veterinary treatment they received it, no question. One was very sick at one point to the tune of around £1500. They may have been farm cats, but they still deserved the same level of care, attention and treatment as our pets.

However their care was split between several liveries and the yard owner - so costs were rarely an issue.

No idea on costs, but your vet will be able to advise you.


----------



## Honey08 (10 March 2014)

I had  an uninsured cat hit by a car about ten years ago.  He broke both his legs and had to have x rays, operations and pins.  I work for an airline and had to leave him with the vet over Xmas too while I was away.  The bill was only about £350 and was the only bill we ever had in his 18 years, so when you average out that into weeks we were still ahead money wise.  I must add that this vet seems to be so much better value than most other vets around here.

Personally I would have him x rayed and find out the score then make a decision.  Cats hide a lot of pain, I'd rather find out and put them out of their misery if need be.


----------



## ladyt25 (10 March 2014)

Our stable cat was shot last year and it fractured his jaw in several places. My mum and dad (technically he's their cat) did ask us what we thought re treatment as obviously it is expensive in comparative terms to the value of the cat.

However, they did go ahead and believe the operation, meds etc came to approx £800 (maybe a touch more) but then he was on a fair few drugs and painkillers for a while and had to have a few check ups. The initial x-rays themselves were not especially expensive as far as I am aware but the surgery was the bigger expense as he had to have screws etc in his jaw and a large hole in his mouth fixed. 

if they just had to x-ray and stick in plaster for the break them you're probably looking at maybe £200-£250? If though they had to pin/screw bones together and hence have a full op you're looking at a fair bit more!


----------



## ladyt25 (10 March 2014)

Oh, and ours is a house cat now. Well, he's worth too much now to be a stable cat!


----------



## Lambkins (10 March 2014)

I had my dog X-rayed 2 months ago £100 per X-ray ( but they had to give him GA to X-ray £40 on top ) hope kitty is ok  I think I would X-ray


----------



## Gypley (10 March 2014)

ladyt25 said:



			Oh, and ours is a house cat now. Well, he's worth too much now to be a stable cat! 

Click to expand...

Haha this is my issue, I already don't want her to go back to the yard. Let alone if I put her through X-rays and cast/ surgery! She's sparko now after her meds and  going to feel horrid in a mo for popping her back in her crate before I go to bed. She looks too darn cosy!


----------



## ladyt25 (10 March 2014)

Well, when ours was x-rayed they found not only had he been shot in the jaw, he also had a pellet lodged in his spine. They think that had been there a while! We have no idea who's shot him (or why!) but figured it wasn't right to put him back at the field (he was a useless ratter anyway!). Our previous stable cat got shot by the farmer's son when he was shooting rabbits. That cat lost a leg as a result but lived happily on 3 legs at the stables for a further 12 or so years. This cat had been there 3 years but is actually fairly sociable and likes human company so has made the transition to house very very easily!


----------



## Goldenstar (10 March 2014)

Tbh I think a cats thats wobbly and unwilling to walk is suffering and I would have into the vets and make a decision , we don't have different grades of animals here they all get treated the same  we do what's we feel is in their best interests .


----------



## windand rain (10 March 2014)

our cat was hit by a car and fractured his pelvis he was simply shut int a cat basket with a litter tray and effectively box rested for 4 weeks he was fine didnt like being shut up much but he made a full recovery cost next to nothing as it was simply litter, food and water


----------



## alext (10 March 2014)

My cat is an ex yard cat. He disappeared for a week and came back on three legs . Vet agreed that we think he was caught in something . He of course was taken straight to the vets but strictly speaking he wasn't are cat as we just look after them .
Vets where very good with the bill and organised for the cats protection league and the RSPCA to donate money to his op. I don't know if it was a special scheme as the vets organised it all but we explained the situation in advance as we knew the bill would be large and the money difficult to find at that time. Maybe the vets would let you pay it of gradually?
He had his leg removed and I think after the donation I paid £180 . 
He was of course going back up the yard but somehow manage to get his paw under the table and is a key member of the family


----------



## Achinghips (10 March 2014)

She might be just a bit bruised and in shock, even more so now as you have her indoors, showing her a strange environment and unwelcome attention.  You will know by the end of tomorrow I suspect whether to pts or not, based on her response ......based on the perspective, you present here, it would be better for you and her if you get her re homed if she survives and invest in some mouse traps instead.


----------



## Moomin1 (10 March 2014)

Not even going to get started.  You either take responsibility for an animal or you don't. Not half and half...


----------



## Gypley (10 March 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Not even going to get started.  You either take responsibility for an animal or you don't. Not half and half...
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure a lot of people will agree with you. And whilst I completly understand what your saying, the situation is what it is.  The cat is being given a chance and if she hasn't shown much improvement by tomorrow she will most likely be PTS. She has been given all relevant pain releif and  anti inflammatories. The vet was more than happy for her to leave the practice under these circumstances. In an ideal world I'd have a pot of cash to throw at all sorts of potential surgery and treatment but the reality is that I don't and I'll do what I can given the circumstances.


----------



## Goldenstar (10 March 2014)

Poor little cat ,off to give mine a hug .


----------



## Patterdale (10 March 2014)

Not a cat but my OH ran my little dog over (accidentally!). She ran away from the truck and I found her in her bed shaking and she cried out when I picked her up around her tummy. She could walk fine though but was a bit subdued. 
I rang my friend who's a vet (but in a different part of the country so not our vet) who said to give her a jab of metacam (which we have on the farm) and some aspirin and keep an eye on her. This was about half an hour later and I could feel her all over without her showing signs of pain. 

Gave her the drugs and brought her inside and she just lay in her bed for a day and was then fine. If I'd taken her to the vets I'd have been looking at hundreds. 

That said - I know my dog very well. Had she looked anything more than a bit sore, or had the painkillers not worked, or had she been unable to walk freely, or not eating, or in other words had I been properly concerned in any way, she would have been straight into the vets, whatever the cost. 
As it is, I think that painkillers and rest was much nicer to her than a long journey on crap roads to be poked and prodded and jabbed. 

If you're worried about your cat, then you really need to get an x ray and see what's going on.


----------



## TrasaM (10 March 2014)

If she's still holding out tomorrow then I'd expect her to recover fully. Although she may not be very lively for a few days. She may have used up a few of her lives though ..poor pussy.


----------



## thewonderhorse (11 March 2014)

I would definitely give her a week or so on meds and resting. I know you are saying that she is a farm cat but I personally think that it is a bit unfair to not give her the best chance of recovery, x rays included. 

Animals are expensive, give her a chance


----------



## Amymay (12 March 2014)

Any update?


----------



## Gypley (12 March 2014)

Cats doing well, bearing weight evenly and is now steady on her feet. Letting her out the crate for a couple of hours each day to encourage her to keep it mobile but given she's in a new place she's still a little wary to venture too far (and the fact she keeps sinking her claws into the carpet and then wondering why she's suck isn't helping!) 
Back to the vets Friday for a check up, but I think things are looking good *crosses fingers* 
She finishes the metacam Friday and I'm hoping the vet can prescribe somthing else, even if it's slightly milder pain releif as I'm not too happy about her staying on metacam any longer that absolutely necessary, but well see


----------



## Pink_Lady (12 March 2014)

Gypley said:



			Cats doing well, bearing weight evenly and is now steady on her feet. Letting her out the crate for a couple of hours each day to encourage her to keep it mobile but given she's in a new place she's still a little wary to venture too far (and the fact she keeps sinking her claws into the carpet and then wondering why she's suck isn't helping!) 
Back to the vets Friday for a check up, but I think things are looking good *crosses fingers* 
She finishes the metacam Friday and I'm hoping the vet can prescribe somthing else, even if it's slightly milder pain releif as I'm not too happy about her staying on metacam any longer that absolutely necessary, but well see 

Click to expand...

Good to hear the little cat is doing well - any chance of some pictures of the puss?


----------



## Gypley (12 March 2014)

Pink_Lady said:



			Good to hear the little cat is doing well - any chance of some pictures of the puss?
		
Click to expand...







[/URL][/IMG]

Hopefully that works. I'm not a computer whizz ! 
This is cat on Monday, all drugged up and snoozing on a hot water bottle


----------



## Gypley (12 March 2014)

I think that's working :/


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 March 2014)

Gypley said:



			also in pet box  

We got a yard cat about a year ago to sort a rat problem. She's a "working cat", not a pet. Not cuddly or friendly. Just does her job in return for food. As such, my friend and I decided that if anything were to happen to her she would be PTS. I know this sounds very matter of fact and heartless, so I do apologise. As a result of deciding she would be PTS if she needed any serious medical attention we did not insure the cat (hindsight is a wonderful thing) and I'd advise anyone who has uninsured yard cats to get them insured. It's only £8pm and will certainly stop you having those "if only" thoughts should anything happen. 


Sunday she was hit by a car as I was leaving the yard. I took her straight to the vets who pushed and pulled her around, prodded and poked and was 75% happy that she hadn't broken anything as although a little wobbly, was weight bearing on both back legs. He suggested she stay in the clinic over night, on a drip and have X-rays in the morning to be sure. I refused due to cost and her being uninsured. He then advised to give her a chance and gave her a couple of injections and sent me home with some metacam to see if she improves (all to the tune of £80, which for Sunday out of hours I didn't think was too sad) 


If I were to go ahead with the X-rays and she had a break she would be PTS, if there's no break we would be doing the same as we are now with the metacam etc. 


so today I took her to work, say her on hot water bottles, syringed her fluids every hour and golly has she perked up! 
Shes still wobbly and reluctant to walk, but I don't blame her after being hit by a car ! 


My problem is now that I'm actually rather attached to the bloody thing and am debating going back for the X-rays. Has anyone ever had a cat go through X-rays and what sort of costs am I looking at? TIA
		
Click to expand...

Firstly sending healing vibes.


 We don't insure ours we have a vet bank account and put all the policy monnies we would pay in there for the inevitable bills.   I would give her a chance if the vet thinks its worth it  she may just have a small break and with cage rest  bounce back.  We have had x rays for dog they were around £ 100, ask the vet how much they would be wishing her all the best


Lost my girl to an RTA  your girl was lucky as it usually doesn't end well.  

She looks so cosy and cute


----------



## Pink_Lady (12 March 2014)

She looks a lovely cat - hope she continues to improve


----------



## thewonderhorse (13 March 2014)

Great news. She looks very comfy. Possibly now a house cat I think


----------



## Pink_Lady (13 March 2014)

thewonderhorse said:



			Great news. She looks very comfy. Possibly now a house cat I think 

Click to expand...

Well said thewonderhorse - we should have a like button on here


----------



## MerrySherryRider (13 March 2014)

She's lovely. Best wishes for her speedy recovery.


----------



## Gypley (13 March 2014)

Pink_Lady said:



			Well said thewonderhorse - we should have a like button on here
		
Click to expand...

I have to admit I'm getting rather attached. Don't think I'll be letting her go back :/ sorry OH, we have a new pet ! Haha


----------



## TrasaM (13 March 2014)

Gypley said:



			I have to admit I'm getting rather attached. Don't think I'll be letting her go back :/ sorry OH, we have a new pet ! Haha
		
Click to expand...

Cats are experts at doing this. My OH is in Cyprus and he's now been adopted by 3 cats! One, a pure white tom , he's got very attached to and in a matter of a few weeks this cat has gone from being a total feral to sitting beside the fridge demanding something other than cat food! Allows himself to be picked up and purrs loudly. The other two are pregnant females so I don't know what's to become of them when he moves house at the end of the month. Tom will be taken to vets for a little operation and transported to new house to start life as a pet cat.
Oh, PS.. OH does not even like cats


----------



## pines of rome (14 March 2014)

She looks very sweet, glad it is all turning out well for her! x


----------

